
How I'll manage my next founding team - alexandros
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/
======
ColinWright
Bad link - it's to the blog, and what's on top will change as more things are
posted. Here's a perma-link:

[http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/How_Ill_manage_my_next_fou...](http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/How_Ill_manage_my_next_founding_team/)

Having said that, it's an interesting read. Thanks.

